# Fall 2011 Texas Mason Magazine



## My Freemasonry (Oct 20, 2011)

*View the Fall 2011 Texas Mason Magazine*

In this issue:

Page 1 Grand Master&rsquo;s Message
Page 2 Message from the Deputy Grand Master; Message from the Grand West; Three Generations of Master Masons
Page 3 Message from the Grand Junior Warden; New Braunfels Lodge Scholarships
Page 4 Timing of Events During Grand Lodge; Name Badge Order Form
Page 5 Statements of Availability &ndash; Grand Junior Warden
Page 6 Statements of Availability
Page 7 Summary of 2011 Resolutions and Recommendations
Page 8 Ladies&rsquo; Activities and Information
Page 9 Member Availability Data Form
Page 10 Texas Masonry and Charity; Cornerstone Leveling
Page 11 2011 Photo Contest Winners; What an Honor
Page 12 Message from Grand Secretary; Outstanding Lodge of the Year
Inside Back Cover 2011 Merchandise Sales
Outside Back Cover The Library and Museum Coin

read more


More...


----------



## Observer (Oct 20, 2011)

What happened to the Statements of Availability for the GJW? This year they were supposed to include the educational, professional, and personal information on the candidates.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 21, 2011)

Observer:70790 said:
			
		

> What happened to the Statements of Availability for the GJW? This year they were supposed to include the educational, professional, and personal information on the candidates.



Hummm, good observation!


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 21, 2011)

Better omission!


----------



## Observer (Oct 25, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> Better omission!


I've been trying to understand you meaning. If it's a pun I don't get it. Do you believe the education, experience, and community activities are not important to the qualifications of a Grand Lodge trustee?


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 28, 2011)

They are.  But some feel they have no place on the candidates statement of availability.  That was the stance until recently.  I suppose it has something to do with meeting upon the square.  

Being an educated, experienced man who toils in several community activities, I don't suppose I feel they are not important.  I'm not sure how I have a strong opinion on whether they should be listed among a man's masonic qualifications on a statement of availability.

However, it was a pun ... and you should now get it.

:49:


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 29, 2011)

Observer said:


> What happened to the Statements of Availability for the GJW? This year they were supposed to include the educational, professional, and personal information on the candidates.



That information is indeed listed in the book the Grand Secretary just sent out.


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 29, 2011)

Brother Bill, when did you folks receive your copy?  Neither of my blue lodges have received copied to date.  I was working an EA degree this morning at one and the Secretary verified that he was still waiting for receipt.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 29, 2011)

I got ours in Friday's mail, along with the 2012 dues cards.


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

